# AMAZING 4 aquarium deal!!!! this is a steal



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

omg i saw this, this morning on ebay........thought id let everyone know

its for FOUR 2 gallon eclipse aquariums with lights and filters!

$40 for 4 tanks omg, i muuuuust reeesissssstt

this guy has 5 sets of these 4, oh, the possiblities 

id get it myself but im holding out for my 10 gallon tanks. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can you post the link?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

oh crap, i thought i did, lol sorry

Qty 4 - Eclipse Explorer® 2 Systems Marineland 2 Gallon - eBay (item 130306075086 end time Nov-08-09 08:24:20 PST)


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

If I found that on Craiglist I would get it for sure...i have room for tanks on the ground. Lol.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Awsome deal I bought blue ones. Looks like I will have room for more bettas. LOL Thank you for posting it.

Edit: Just wanted to add it is useless to try to resist so just give in. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

you got some from that deal calmwaters? awesome!!!! glad i could be of service lol

it is such a sweet deal, and if i got those i wouldnt get my ten gallons, im planning on getting between 6-10 in january, im still working on the hubby lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

lol, jupiter shipping is cheap on those though! i think it worked out to only 13 a piece including the shipping


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh...... this is gonna kill me...

I don't think I can though, because my mom says I'm already using too much electricity in my room.  LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

tell her that the power is eaqual to a light bulb lol thats nothing, fluorescent is cheap


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omgggg i wish i knew how to use ebay hahaha


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ebay is so easy, just click sign up and it walks u thru every step


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

ChristinaRoss said:


> lol, jupiter shipping is cheap on those though! i think it worked out to only 13 a piece including the shipping


Ohh believe me, I'd get it if i could. It's a great deal.

But I'm not allowed to buy anything online, that's the issue.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

ChristinaRoss said:


> tell her that the power is eaqual to a light bulb lol thats nothing, fluorescent is cheap


LOL yes......

but heaters use lots of eletricity! I need to have a heater here, because it get so cold. Gosh I wish I was in florida! LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

50 watts heater is the same as 50 watt bulb. wattage is how much power is used


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes I got them from the deal you posted. I saw a little bitty dark blue and black crown tail at Walmart today when I went in search of your orange one I really wanted him but did not get him because I did not have anything to put him in. I may have to go get him this afternoon now that I know I will have something in a couple of day. He could live in a bucket for a few days right? LOL By the way they had an orange one with a few black specks on him he was a CT with awsome fins/tails you want me to pick him up for you or would you rather have a solid orange one? He was what I would call a bright orange color.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

im so glad i u got some, lol, if he could live in a cup then im sure a few days wont hurt. 

the orange one? oh my, i wish i could see apic of him, how much black is on him?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

A couple of small spot I would say maybe 6 or so on each side and they are the size of Lolas spots. Let me see if I can find a shot of her that you can see he spots in and I will post it.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i could getu the one that looks like noah and we could meet in the middle and just swap fish lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Here you go:








maybe I could sneak my camera in and take a picture of him with out anyone noticeing. He really had nice fins/tail and if I did not already have an orange one I would get him.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

That would be awsome. LOL I would name him Mateo (Matthew) which is what I wanted to name my youngest son but my husband would not let me because he said it was to old timey. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

wow he sounds nice! walmart wont care lol, but only if ur going there anyway, dont make a trip just for me

want me to get u noahs twin? lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I may go this afternoon and pick up the small one and I will stick my camera in my purse and get a picture for you it will be tomorrow before I can post it. Wait until we decide for sure you want to get the orange one and then we can decide if we get Noahs twin. I am going to a couple other places this afternoon and will look there for an orange one to just in case I can find a better one.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

you are the best!!!! id really love to get a solid bright orange crowntail or a delta

i cant wait to seee the pic!! thank you!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok I went ahead and ran to Walmart, I need some paper towels for the office anyway, (its only about 2 minutes from my office) and am uploading the pictures to photobucket so you can see them in a minute.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Here you go:
































He was very curious about what I had in my hand. (Camera);-)


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i want him!!!!! do u want the twin ? lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Sure. He is $6.59 is that ok?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you have a name for him yet?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> If I found that on Craiglist I would get it for sure...i have room for tanks on the ground. Lol.


 My 10 gallon is on the ground. I just haven't gotten around to buying a stand yet! But my puppy enjoys sitting in his bed and watching Chance since most of the time it's sitting right in front of the tank. I think it's cute.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

yes ill take it, i guess we need to figure out when n where to swap or mail them?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

We can do which ever is easiest for you. Shipping may be cheaper, but I am not sure how to package him. LOL If you want to meet I will not have a day of until not this weekend but next.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

well we will have to put him in a bag like they sell fish in, and puff up the bag with as much air will fit. and then rubberband it closed , the water needs to be as much as when it lays on its side he will stay fully in water. 

the ct like noah is 7.49 so we can just swap right? 

let me know if you wanna ship or just meet somewhere. i cant drive all the way to asheville, my son wont do well that long in the car.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

names? names? i need a name lol something will just come to me


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Let me double check my schedual at my part time job for this weekend. I maybe able to come one afternoon this weekend your not far from here and we could meet halfway or something I would be nervous about shipping them. Do you think they would be ok if we shipped them? I know people do it all the time but don't know if they have special things to ship them in. If we decide to ship them do you think a bag would be better than say a small rubbermaid container? 
Edit: Name- George as in Curious George, he was very interested in everything going on outside his little cup. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i cant do it this wekend, grrr i have 2 birthday parties to take my son to, and a farm outing, as well as a halloween party and dinner guests sunday. normally i never have anything to do lol this figures. you work all week right? cause i coould do it monday or teusday

i guess a container would work like a sandwich size will fit perfect in the small priority boxes. as long as theres enough water to cover him and then room for air.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

This Saturday will not work I work 9-4 and then of course will be takeing my kids trick or treating. Sunday is not really good either I work 10-6. Next weekend I will be off on Saturday and maybe Sunday so that may be better or we could ship them if you think they will be ok.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

if we ship them, monday is best, that way were positive they wont sit there on sunday


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i think shipping is fine


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes I work Mon-Friday 9-5 at my full time and them most evenings at my part-time. Shipping maybe easier and like you said priority gets there over night or next day so they should be ok don't you think? I would like mine shipped to my office so if you were to wait and ship on Monday it would probably be the best. When would you like me to ship yours? I will PM you my address. Ok? Also I got an email that my tanks will ship to me tomorrow so maybe they will get here before and I can have it ready for him.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats so funny we were thinking the same thing and posted it at the same time. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL ok ill ship him on monday to your office, pm the addy

im gettin so excited!!!!!

and i like the name george! cute idea curious george


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Have a great rest of the day it is time for me to go home now. I am so happy I do not work at my part time job tonight because it is a beautiful day and I want to enjoy it. LOL And I am excited to I love getting stuff in the mail and it being a betta will make it even better. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

lol, so true!!! have a great night!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Well congats you two on your new bettas!  Haha.



SaylorKennedy said:


> My 10 gallon is on the ground. I just haven't gotten around to buying a stand yet! But my puppy enjoys sitting in his bed and watching Chance since most of the time it's sitting right in front of the tank. I think it's cute.


 Here's my tank on the floor with mah puppy.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

what a cutie!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

im doin a happy dance, im gettin a fishy im gettin a fishy

is it wednesday yet!?! lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL Christina you are so funny. LOL I love that puppy he is so cute I just want to squeeze him.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

hehe.........i cant wait to get George!!!! my lil orange pumpkin baby

how appropriate for halloween lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL I am very happy that you are so pleased to get him.


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

This deal is still going on if anyone needs more tanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140358506744

I just bought a set; now I will have 8 tanks... and probably will get at least one for Christmas.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 13, 2009)

I would go for this, but they are out of blue. :-(


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

That's partly my fault... I just bought 2 sets of blue.8)


----------



## ErnieB (Dec 9, 2009)

I just got in a set of blue a few days ago too , lol


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 13, 2009)

Haters! :lol:

Seriously though, how do you like them?


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

I like mine a lot. Right now I put my baby guppies into one of them (I have 35+ currently. They were crowded in the breeder box.). The current from the filter is a little strong for them. One is for my mom's betta for Christmas. Another was for my classroom TA's betta. I am searching for bettas for the other tanks. I will be going to Petsmart over Christmas break. Can't wait for vacation...neither can my students.:lol:


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I love the ones I got they are great!


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, I got the red, since *someone* got all the blue. ;-)

Any suggestions on heating such small tanks?


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

I use a Hydor mini heater (for 2-5 gallons) in mine. It keeps the temperature around 80.


----------



## ErnieB (Dec 9, 2009)

I am using a tetra heater with a built in thermostat that seems to be keeping the water at 78. I am trying to find out more about the heat tape type of stuff so i can heat them all on a shelf without having to place a heater in each one.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 13, 2009)

Keep us posted, it would be nice not to have to buy 4 heaters, especially since I would only need them through March.


----------



## Kelou4 (Dec 22, 2009)

Omggg. Must.... resist...!
That is a great deal. I've been wanting more bettas, but I don't know where I would put them. I'm thinking of getting some of those wall fixture tanks instead, Lol.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW! 80 That *IS* a great deal!
But a little too much for me since I only have room for one tank! ^_^;
BUT I just went to the seller's page and they're selling individual tanks at *$15*!!!!!8]
I'm trying to do the math (because I was considering getting a Kritter Keeper, filter, and heater seperately) and If it costs less than my oringinal plan then I'll get my parents to check it out! =]


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

id love to know what the tape heater is???


----------



## ErnieB (Dec 9, 2009)

Everything is pretty cheap except the thermostat, BUT it can control more than one heat tape so the more you got the cheaper per it is. Will be ordering next week and will let u all know how it goes


----------



## ErnieB (Dec 9, 2009)

ChristinaRoss said:


> id love to know what the tape heater is???


Its a thin sheet of plastic with a heating element running through it. Comes in large rolls and you cut it to length you want. Its good for long rows of tanks/jars. It sits under the tank and you plug it in and it heats up. Not really good moneywise for just a tank or 2 but if you have many tanks in a row on a shelf or even a couple rows then its more practical. Plus i like the idea of not having a heater take up space in an already pretty small tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I never heard of them.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

whered u get it?


----------

